# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات  نغمة إلاهي أنت تعلم كيف حالي لصاحب الحنجرة الذهبية

## mohamed73

نغمة إلاهي أنت تعلم كيف حالي لصاحب الحنجرة الذهبية (العفاسي) عالية جدا بصيغة mp3  إللاهي أنتَ تعلمُ كيف حالي
 فهل يا سيدي فرجٌ قريبو
 فيا ديان يوم الدين فرج
 هموما ً في فؤادي لها ذبيبو
 وصل حبلي بحبل رضاك
 ونظر إلي وتُب عليَ 
 عسى أتُوبو
 وراعي حمايتي وتولى نصري
 وشدً عُرايا إن عرت الخُطوبو
 وألهمني لذكرك طول عمري
 فإن بذكرك الدنيا تطيبُ
 فضني فيك ياسندي جميلٌ
 ومرعى ذوت آمالي خصيبو  .
 . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

* مجهود جبار بارك الله فيك*

----------


## aloud

مشكور ايها الكريم

----------


## أبوجهان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yousseflaaoui

merciiiii

----------

